# Fire Belly Newt in a Fluval Edge, will it work?



## murph909 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,
So I have a Fluval Edge (6 gallon) tank currently empty and am considering putting a Fire Belly Newt in it. I have read/researched a ton of information on keeping them, as I always do. I have read a lot of sites that say for housing it should be 2-3 in a 10 gallon and more = more gallons obviously. I have found very FEW sites/care sheets that discuss the minimum required amount for just one newt. But I have however found numerous sites where somebody has a 5 gallon (sometimes even plastic) tank set up for their Fire Belly newt.

The Fluval Edge is a 6 gallon tank, but, while keeping a decent height, isnt as tall as some tanks. This allows it to have a good amount of surface on the bottom (a good length and width to it). 

Im curious what your oppinions are on keeping a Fire Belly Newt in a Fluval Edge and also, if it is considered good to keep them singularly or if they need to be in pairs/groups or if it doesnt matter, etc...

Any other information provided is also appreciated.

Thanks

If you arent familiar with the edge, just google Fluval Edge and check images.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the idea of Fluval's Edge, but there topless tank aren't they? Surely the nret would escape?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Ignore that, they have a neat top to them, considering one of these as a nano project.


----------



## murph909 (Sep 3, 2009)

I had also considered this tank for a nano project as well, they are nice tanks, think it would work fine for one fire belly newt?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

murph909 said:


> I had also considered this tank for a nano project as well, they are nice tanks, think it would work fine for one fire belly newt?


If the newt would react ok to being solo, yes, but i have no experience in FBN's so can't say.
:2thumb:


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

It would be fine for a couple of young FBN but once they reach adult size I reccon you would be better off with a longer tank. A 10 gallon would do nicely =p

May work for one adult FBN though but I don't have any experience with them myself. I'm just guesstimating. My 3 Marbled Newts are doing well in a 23"x15" so I don't see why a fluval edge wouldn't be sufficiant for a little FBN.


----------



## murph909 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I have decided from reading through numerous forums that I would prefer to only have one newt anyways because they get violent sometimes during feeding and when they mature. They do fine alone. I have yet to hear why the Edge would not work, but is there any other opinions out there? 

Thanks


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

How would you reach the newt should it become sick?


----------



## murph909 (Sep 3, 2009)

There is still an opening which I can easily reach through and get to any part of the tank, this will allow me to clean the tank and also feed and reach the newt should I need to do so.


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

FBN's are only usually aggressive towards each other at feeding time if they are not getting enough to eat, or if there are too many in a cramped space.
i love the look of these tanks, but surely by only having low water level (as FBN's like 50/50), i'd keep them for small fish as i reckon it'd look better:2thumb:...only my opinion tho!


----------



## Sarah93 (Aug 10, 2010)

That tank seems fine to me for keeping one FBN. I have seven myself, but when i used to have two they never went anywhere near each other so i'm pretty sure these newts are pretty happy living on their own. You also may be able to alter the set-up once you've had the newt for a while to give it more land/water as although the reccommended ratio is 50/50 i've found that once they reach adulthood they decide to either be almost completely on land(if it is humid enough) or almost completely in water. Personally, i have three that never come out of the water, ever, lol. Where as the other 4 are mostly on land, just taking the occassional dip.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I think there's a new fluval edge out soon, taller rather than wider. Still tiny things though.

I reckon you could knock something up that looked just as good.


----------



## murph909 (Sep 3, 2009)

Since I already have the Edge tank, and it seems that most agree it would work for one Newt, I will probably be doing some more research and than doing it. 

Thanks for the help with everything


----------

